# Erfahrung mit TwinCAT 2.11?



## Cerberus (17 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass es seit kurzem die Version 2.11 von TwinCAT gibt. Wollte nun mal kurz fragen, ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrung damit sammeln konnte.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## Controllfreak (17 September 2009)

Ist die 2.11 wirklich schon raus? Kenne nur die Produktankündigung und die sind bei Beckhoff sehr optimistisch


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2009)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> Ist die 2.11 wirklich schon raus? Kenne nur die Produktankündigung und die sind bei Beckhoff sehr optimistisch


 
Ja die ist schon raus. Habe sie mir heute Morgen gezogen. Liegt ganz normal auf der Download-Seite von Beckhoff.


----------



## grosser_marco (19 September 2009)

Bezüglich TwinSAFE sehe ich die angekündigten Neuerungen bisher nicht. Wenn ich an eine BK1120 eine Logikklemme KL6904 anhänge, dann kann ich nach wie vor nur zwischen 7 und 15 Verbindungen wählen (eigentlich sollten es erheblich mehr sein) und ich habe auch nur die bisherigen 6 sicheren Funktionsblöcke (AND, OR, MachineMonitoring etc.) zur Verfügung, angekündigt waren aber erheblich mehr (z.B. TON, TOF, 2-Hand-Bedienung etc.)


----------



## grosser_marco (19 September 2009)

Ich noch mal.
Laut Beckhoff-Ankündigung soll es eine neue Logik-Klemme KL6900 geben, die die erweiterten TwinSAFE-Funktionen realisiert.
Weiß jemand, wo ich diese Klemme im Systemmanager finde?


----------



## Neals (19 September 2009)

Die Erweiterungen im Bereich Safety beziehen sich meines Erachtens auf die neuen EtherCAT-Safety-Klemmen!

http://www.pc-control.net/pdf/012009/pcc_0109_Safety_d.pdf


----------



## grosser_marco (19 September 2009)

Danke für den Tip, aber wie binde ich die Safety-PLC EL6900 in eine Klemmenreihe ein? Ich finde diese Klemme ja nicht mal im System-Manager?


----------



## trinitaucher (19 September 2009)

grosser_marco schrieb:


> aber wie binde ich die Safety-PLC EL6900 in eine Klemmenreihe ein? Ich finde diese Klemme ja nicht mal im System-Manager?


 ... ganz einfach: es gibt die EL-Safety-Klemmen noch gar nicht 

Hab mir 2.11 auch mal gezogen:
In der NC sind einige Dialoge und Einstellungen anders. Die erweiterten Einstellungen beim EtherCAT sind umfangreicher, insb. was die Distributed Clocks angeht.
Die wirklichen Neuerungen sollen im "Innern" des TwinCAT sein, durch ein neues Treibermodell.
... auch gut so. Hab keine Lust auf einmal ein ganz neues TwinCAT zu haben, wo evtl. keine Kompatibilität zu alten Projekten besteht.


----------



## MasterOhh (20 September 2009)

Das interessiert mich ja auch mal. Wie schauts denn mit der Kompatibilität aus? Ich bin da immer etwas abergläubisch und versuche meine Projekte immer nur mit der gleichen Twincatversion zu bearbeiten.


----------



## bonatus (22 September 2009)

Hallo,

mir wurde von beckhoff gesagt das man projekte bis 1995 mit der aktuellen version öffnen kann, also völlige Abwärtskompatiblität.
In wieweit das stimmt kann ich nicht überprüfen bzw. beurteilen.


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2009)

bonatus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir wurde von beckhoff gesagt das man projekte bis 1995 mit der aktuellen version öffnen kann, also völlige Abwärtskompatiblität.
> In wieweit das stimmt kann ich nicht überprüfen bzw. beurteilen.


 
Meine ältesten Programme sind von 2005, also ca. 3 1/2 Jahre alt. Bisher hatte ich keinerlei Probleme mit der Kompatibilität mit den neuen TwinCAT-Versionen. Was ältere Programme betrifft, kann ich auch nichts drüber sagen.


----------



## Cerberus (22 September 2009)

Habe die Version 2.11 nun seit Freitag am Laufen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der "neue" System Manager "gesprächiger" ist als früher, soll heißen, dass er mehr Warnungen bzw. Meldungen ausgibt.

Als Anhang mal zwei Beispiele. Das erste Bild zeigt die Meldungen, die der System Manager ausgibt, wenn das System gestartet wird. Das zweite Bild zeigt eine Meldung wenn im PLC Control der Datentyp eines Eingangs verändert wurde, der bereits im System Manager verknüpft wurde, daraufhin wird die Verknüpfung im System Manager gelöscht.


----------



## trinitaucher (22 September 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Habe die Version 2.11 nun seit Freitag am Laufen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass der "neue" System Manager "gesprächiger" ist als früher, soll heißen, dass er mehr Warnungen bzw. Meldungen ausgibt.


Die Warnungen mit der Variable gab's aber schon vor 2.11.
Der Auszug vom Logger zeigt auch nur, dass TwinCAT nun scheinbar mehrere Hintergrundprozesse gestartet hat, oder zumindest nun darüber informiert.
... so richtig brauchbares "mehr" an Info sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## Cerberus (23 September 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Die Warnungen mit der Variable gab's aber schon vor 2.11.


 
Ok war mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.




trinitaucher schrieb:


> Der Auszug vom Logger zeigt auch nur, dass TwinCAT nun scheinbar mehrere Hintergrundprozesse gestartet hat, oder zumindest nun darüber informiert.
> ... so richtig brauchbares "mehr" an Info sehe ich da nicht.


 
Ja stimmt wirklich brauchbar sind diese Informationen nicht wirklich. Sieht einfach nur nach mehr aus.


----------



## Chräshe (28 September 2009)

*fast perfekt*

Hallo Allerseits,

 Mir ist bei TwinCAT 2.11 aufgefallen, dass das Konfigurationstool für den Servotreiber AX5000 automatisch mit installiert wird. Zudem macht es den Eindruck, dass die Registerumschaltung schneller und zuverlässiger geht. Letzteres kann aber auch daher kommen, dass ich nicht online war...  

 Besonders toll ist, dass in nur 5 Minuten alles installiert ist! - GROSSES LOB -

 Nur loben ist natürlich gefährlich. Daher ein paar Punkte, die noch nicht perfekt sind:     ;-)


Der Mauszeiger springt wie verrückt in der Gegend herum, wenn man in der Baumansicht den Ordner wechselt...
Die Einstellung der Spaltenbreite von Symbolen, Adressen usw. wird verworfen, sobald man das Fenster verlässt...
Die Schriftgröße kann bei TwinCAT nicht flexibel eingestellt werden – nur über die System-Schriftart – und das nur zum Teil. Ich bin kein Siemens-Fan, aber das haben die besser hin bekommen.
  Gruß
 Chräshe


----------

